# What a smoker!!!!



## pignit (Sep 15, 2009)

Got to fire up the Pig Smoker my brother and I built for my Dad at his annual pig roast. This thing is set up to smoke a whole pig. Each half fits in the basket and the basket rotates so that the pigs are basting themselves. We really learned a lot using this thing this year. Gonna make a few adjustments to it and fire it up again. It works very different from most the pig smokers I've seen. The coal and wood is actually directly below the pig with a couple of baffles to circulate the heat and catch the drippings which go into a trough in the middle. The pig turned out excellent and even though we thought of some things to improve on.... the smoke was a success.
Here are a few pics.


































It just don't get much better than this.


----------



## laughingpanther (Sep 15, 2009)

Congratulations on the new smoker. Look like you've got lots of good Q ahead.


----------



## randya (Sep 15, 2009)

This is outstanding.  You all did an excellent job on both the build and the cook.  Do you have a lay out of the smoker build in more detail you can share?


----------



## pineywoods (Sep 15, 2009)

Looks great Dave ya'll did great work


----------



## hemi (Sep 15, 2009)

NICE build !!..   good, professional job...    Hemi..


----------



## rickw (Sep 15, 2009)

I like, nice rig.


----------



## beer-b-q (Sep 15, 2009)

Great looking rig...


----------



## mballi3011 (Sep 15, 2009)

Great build there dave. It looks like you and your brother made dad one happy fellow with that smoker. It's sound like you guys have it dialed in and gettin ready for the pig. So get to smokin and we will be awaiting the Qview


----------



## gnubee (Sep 15, 2009)

Awesome simply awesome! Very nice build.


----------



## kookie (Sep 15, 2009)

Looks damn nice and great looking pig...................


----------



## fire it up (Sep 15, 2009)

Now that is a great build Dave, excellent job.
You ought to build a few and sell them, I guarantee people would want to purchase them.


----------



## ronp (Sep 16, 2009)

Nic job Dave, sure smokes some good food.


----------



## pignit (Sep 16, 2009)

This design eleminated the dreaded hot spot. The coals are directly below the pig but shielded by the baffle which also acts as a slide to run the drippings into the grease trough. It works perfectly. The pig is rotated every hour or so.... so the drippings go directly to the pig half under it. We really learned a number of things with this smoke and are going to do some mods to it and eventually build a smaller smoker with the same mechanics in mind.


----------

